
Things you can learn with Enhanced E-commerce - macmietek
https://datomni.com/blog/enhanced-ecommerce-51-insights/
======
catsarebetter
I like this that you see an opening in the Google enhanced ecommerce space, I
see it too. What have you heard from customers that tells you this is the way
to go (for my own curiosity, I'm an analytics and data nerd)?

